# I feel like an asshole.



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

Would you feel bad if you were the reason a chick broke up with her boyfriend.  I didn't do this or anything, just wondering.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

bye the way...GO BILLS


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Would you feel bad if you were the reason a chick broke up with her boyfriend.  I didn't do this or anything, just wondering.



You're dead.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2006)

You mean she wanted you instead of the boyfriend?  No.  Why feel bad?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> You mean she wanted you instead of the boyfriend?  No.  Why feel bad?




I don't like messing around with chicks with boyfriends.  But I guess it's cool now because she did break up with him.  I feel good about the whole thing I just don't like doing that kind of shit to another guy, i'm sorry I have morrals.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I don't like messing around with chicks with boyfriends.  But I guess it's cool now because she did break up with him.  I feel good about the whole thing I just don't like doing that kind of shit to another guy, i'm sorry I have morrals.



Don't be silly.  It sounds like you did him a favor.  She has free will to do whatever she pleases and now that you know what kind of girl she is, make sure you don't get serious about her.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2006)

Survival of the Fittest! Fuck him!


j/k Seriously though, no need to feel bad. It's her decision and you can't guide emotions. When someone falls in love, that's just the way it is and there's no way around it. Unless you ignore it of course.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2006)

she will cheat on you too if you give her a chance to. you did him a favor. took out his trash.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> she will cheat on you too if you give her a chance to. you did him a favor. took out his trash.




Were not together or anything, just kinda having fun 

I guess they've been on the ropes for a while now and from what i've heard she doesn't mess around.  I know what you guys are saying though, if she does that to him she will do that to me.  

I'm not sure what to think right now.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> she will cheat on you too if you give her a chance to.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

you maybe the reason, but she was looking for one anyway!

hot chicks always have boyfriends, if you dont like breaking up couples then you will alwaus have second round draft pics.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> she *will cheat on you too if you give her a chance to.* you did him a favor. took out his trash.



not if you keep her in her place and keep the attraction strong. the second he turns into a pussy whipped bitch she will!


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


>



wrong again!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> you maybe the reason, but she was looking for one anyway!
> 
> *hot chicks always have boyfriends, if you dont like breaking up couples then you will alwaus have second round draft pics.*



You are always full of good shit.  Will you be my sensai...and teach me the ways.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> You are always full of good shit.  Will you be my sensai...and teach me the ways.



I think we should start a relationship forum, and I will mod it!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> I think we should start a relationship forum, and I will mod it!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2006)

You are so full of shit that diarrhea is spewing out of your mouth again.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You are so full of shit that diarrhea is spewing out of your mouth again.




He's a master of love.  Don't hate.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You are so full of shit that diarrhea is spewing out of your mouth again.



I have never seen anyone give out more consistently bad advice than you in the area of sexual relationships. It almost as if you try!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> I have never seen anyone give out more consistently bad advice than you in the area of sexual relationships. It almost as if you try!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

lawl, I knew exactly what this thread was about when I saw the title.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> I have never seen anyone give out more consistently bad advice than you in the area of sexual relationships. It almost as if you try!


Bad advice?  I think not.  It's practical advice and advice that will give people an actual relationship if they tried and not a fucking disease like the advice I see you all give out.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> He's a master of love.  Don't hate.



master of love   Ahh no, he's a whore.

He knows what sluts wants but he has no idea of what a real women needs or wants.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I knew exactly what this thread was about when I saw the title.



This isn't the way I wanted you to find out fufu but I will let you know now.  I'm cheating on you...Sorry.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

I feel so...empty.

I have nothing to say...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> you maybe the reason, but she was looking for one anyway!
> 
> hot chicks always have boyfriends, if you dont like breaking up couples then you will alwaus have second round draft pics.



_Damn Myk, you are so smart. When I read your posts I need to be relaxed and calm, because each paragraph has too much knowledge. How can you be so good?_


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> she will cheat on you too if you give her a chance to. you did him a favor. took out his trash.


you are 100% on the money


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> you are 100% on the money




like i'm gonna listen to a guy who is divorced


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Damn Myk, you are so smart. When I read your posts I need to be relaxed and calm, because each paragraph has too much knowledge. How can you be so good?_




That's why he is my new mentor.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> like i'm gonna listen to a guy who is divorced


I could care less if you date whores who cheat on you......not my problem


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I could care less if you date whores who cheat on you......not my problem



I'm not dating anyone.  Just trying to get a piece of ass.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2006)

she is sucking anbother guys dick right now


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

This is probably true.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> she is sucking anbother guys dick right now



   

That's ok.  I don't care what she does, i'm not her boyfriend.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Bad advice?  I think not.  It's practical advice and advice that will give people an actual relationship if they tried and not a fucking disease like the advice I see you all give out.



yes! consistently bad advice!!!

the advice you give to guys basically tells them to act like a door mat and be a real "nice" guy. you have no idea what attracts women and therefore have no place giving your opinoin!

and btw, I am not a whore, a whore will fuck anyone, I systematically target and isolate outstanding females. I dont just sit around and wait for someone to fall into my lap or "get lucky". there is a world of difference!


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Damn Myk, you are so smart. When I read your posts I need to be relaxed and calm, because each paragraph has too much knowledge. How can you be so good?_




I am nothing compared to maniclion!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes! consistently bad advice!!!
> 
> the advice you give to guys basically tells them to act like a door mat and be a real "nice" guy. you have no idea what attracts women and therefore have no place giving your opinoin!
> 
> and btw, I am not a whore, a whore will fuck anyone, I systematically target and isolate outstanding females. I dont just sit around and wait for someone to fall into my lap or "get lucky". there is a world of difference!




This is the reason why I will now start calling you master.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes! consistently bad advice!!!
> 
> the advice you give to guys basically tells them to act like a door mat and be a real "nice" guy. you have no idea what attracts women and therefore have no place giving your opinoin!
> 
> and btw, I am not a whore, a whore will fuck anyone, I systematically target and isolate outstanding females. I dont just sit around and wait for someone to fall into my lap or "get lucky". there is a world of difference!


You sir, give some of the WORST advice I've ever seen when it comes to women.  You and foreman both.  You will both die lonely men.

I have no idea what attacts women?    How the fuck do you come to that conclusion?  I think I kinda have an idea of what is makes a man attractive and what doesn't.  What a women is looking for and what we don't want.  A guy out to get laid is not what a real women wants.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2006)

I was with a girl for 2 years after she broke up with her boyfriend to be with me.  She didn't cheat on me when she was with him, but they broke up because she wanted me instead.  She ended up cheating on me a couple of times and then I dumped her.  True story.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I was with a girl for 2 years after she broke up with her boyfriend to be with me.  She didn't cheat on me when she was with him, but they broke up because she wanted me instead.  She ended up cheating on me a couple of times and then I dumped her.  True story.





Thanks for fueling the fire.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I was with a girl for 2 years after she broke up with her boyfriend to be with me.  She didn't cheat on me when she was with him, but they broke up because she wanted me instead.  She ended up cheating on me a couple of times and then I dumped her.  True story.



True Story, I love when this happens.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You sir, give some of the WORST advice I've ever seen when it comes to women.  You and *foreman both.  You will both die lonely men.
> *
> I have no idea what attacts women?    How the fuck do you come to that conclusion?  I think I kinda have an idea of what is makes a man attractive and what doesn't.  What a women is looking for and what we don't want.  A guy out to get laid is not what a real women wants.


Please keep me  out of your tizzy fits with other members.


And  by the way MyK is right, your advice to young men is  terrible, but that is  common when coming from a woman.....I will leave it at that and stop short of  the personal attacks and not predict your future. 

There is much more to  life than having a spouse Jodi, life is about good friends and family.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Please keep me  out of your tizzy fits with other members.
> 
> 
> And  by the way MyK is right, your advice to young men is  terrible, but that is  common when coming from a woman.....I will leave it at that and stop short of  the personal attacks and not predict your future.
> ...





True Story dad


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Please keep me  out of your tizzy fits with other members.
> 
> 
> And  by the way MyK is right, your advice to young men is  terrible, but that is  common when coming from a woman.....I will leave it at that and stop short of  the personal attacks and not predict your future.
> ...


I mentioned you because your advice is not what I would call ideal either but we won't go there again.

Family and friends are everything!  And your SO should be your best friend.  Who the fuck is talking about being a spouse?   Fuck that!  I'm talking about having an trusting, well communicated relationship.  Young men should develop respect for women at an early age instead of walking all over them.  I'm not talking about marriage or even a serious relationship for young men or women.  That comes in time and when you are young you should get your life in order, become and individual but be respectful towards women at the same time instead of being a playa.  Playas rarely ever lose those habits and they are the ones that will sad and lonely.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I mentioned you because your advice is not what I would call ideal either but we won't go there again.
> 
> Family and friends are everything!  And your SO should be your best friend.  Who the fuck is talking about being a spouse?   Fuck that!  I'm talking about having an trusting, well communicated relationship.  Young men should develop respect for women at an early age instead of walking all over them.  I'm not talking about marriage or even a serious relationship for young men or women.  That comes in time and when you are young you should get your life in order, become and individual but be respectful towards women at the same time instead of being a playa.  Playas rarely ever lose those habits and they are the ones that will sad and lonely.



That is true.


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I mentioned you because your advice is not what I would call ideal either but we won't go there again.
> 
> Family and friends are everything!  And your SO should be your best friend.  Who the fuck is talking about being a spouse?   Fuck that!  I'm talking about having an trusting, well communicated relationship.  Young men should develop respect for women at an early age instead of walking all over them.  I'm not talking about marriage or even a serious relationship for young men or women.  That comes in time and when you are young you should get your life in order, become and individual but be respectful towards women at the same time instead of being a playa.  Playas rarely ever lose those habits and they are the ones that will sad and lonely.


Over 50% of marriages end in divorce....so 99% or more of dating  relationships end also.....thus why I say family and good friends are #1 by far.  Women come and go but your family and best friends stay the course. I will bet  on them and you can bet on some man to keep you from being lonely and alone, and  we shall see who's bet was right.



 Men respect people who deserve respect, simple as that.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 8, 2006)

Lol..............these threads are hilarious.!!!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Lol..............these threads are hilarious.!!!





Ya, look what I started.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That comes in time and when you are young you should get your life in order, become and individual but be respectful towards women at the same time instead of being a playa.  Playas rarely ever lose those habits and they are the ones that will sad and lonely.



A player will never be sad and lonely. He will settle down when the right one comes along.


But while you're young, why not have some fun before you get too old?






Fletcher, you look pretty young dude. So, I say bang the shit out of her. Have some fun before your old and grey and have to rely on a pill to get it up.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2006)

date a barbarian. they call you "milady" and would bash a guys head in with a mace for disrespecting you in any way


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2006)

there is a reason there were no "playas" in the olden days. they all were maced to death the oldfashioned way


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2006)

now we have to settle for pepper spray but i hear it sucks too


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You sir, give some of the WORST advice I've ever seen when it comes to women.  You and foreman both.  You will both die lonely men.
> 
> I have no idea what attacts women?    How the fuck do you come to that conclusion?  I think I kinda have an idea of what is makes a man attractive and what doesn't.  What a women is looking for and what we don't want.  A guy out to get laid is not what a real women wants.



I agree, I bet you do know what makes a man attractive, but what you dont know is what makes you attracted to man. attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit. 

so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? ever tried to be a ttracted to someone, but just couldnt force it??

so basically every guy is out to get laid, and thats exactly what everywomen wants because they are out to get laid too!. And Im not a "playa" if a girl is good enough to me she has a way or weeding the others out of my life. but untill i find one of them I like to date mulitplw women, its just so much more efficient than one at a time! sorry if this isn't inline with the socially programmed way that I am supposed to act!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> I agree, I bet you do know what makes a man attractive, but what you dont know is what makes you attracted to man. attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit.
> 
> so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? ever tried to be a ttracted to someone, but just couldnt force it??
> 
> so basically every guy is out to get laid, and thats exactly what everywomen wants because they are out to get laid too!. And Im not a "playa" if a girl is good enough to me she has a way or weeding the others out of my life. but untill i find one of them I like to date mulitplw women, its just so much more efficient than one at a time! sorry if this isn't inline with the socially programmed way that I am supposed to act!




your having one of those days!!!

 

agree with every word 100%.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your having one of those days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> agree with every word 100%.



http://www.amazon.com/Sperm-Wars-In...=pd_bbs_2/102-8421626-3159335?ie=UTF8&s=books

you will enjoy this book!


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> I agree, I bet you do know what makes a man attractive, but what you dont know is what makes you attracted to man. attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit.
> 
> so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? ever tried to be a ttracted to someone, but just couldnt force it??
> 
> so basically every guy is out to get laid, and thats exactly what everywomen wants because they are out to get laid too!. And Im not a "playa" if a girl is good enough to me she has a way or weeding the others out of my life. but untill i find one of them I like to date mulitplw women, its just so much more efficient than one at a time! sorry if this isn't inline with the socially programmed way that I am supposed to act!





The truth shall set you free


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sperm-Wars-In...=pd_bbs_2/102-8421626-3159335?ie=UTF8&s=books
> 
> you will enjoy this book!



i'm getting it.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

MyK said:


> I agree, I bet you do know what makes a man attractive, but what you dont know is what makes you attracted to man. attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit.
> 
> so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? ever tried to be a ttracted to someone, but just couldnt force it??
> 
> so basically every guy is out to get laid, and thats exactly what everywomen wants because they are out to get laid too!. And Im not a "playa" if a girl is good enough to me she has a way or weeding the others out of my life. but untill i find one of them I like to date mulitplw women, its just so much more efficient than one at a time! sorry if this isn't inline with the socially programmed way that I am supposed to act!





Myk, if I ever said anything bad about you in the past I take it back.  


The funny part is, our little conversation the other night actually worked.  I met this girl the next night.  Trust me when I say that me getting laid is a rare thing, the last time I got a real piece of ass was probably 6 months ago.    The shitty part is I actually like this girl, I know you people are all saying she is trouble but damn, I can't help it.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Myk, if I ever said anything bad about you in the past I take it back.
> 
> 
> The funny part is, our little conversation the other night actually worked.  I met this girl the next night.  Trust me when I say that me getting laid is a rare thing, the last time I got a real piece of ass was probably 6 months ago.    The shitty part is I actually like this girl, I know you people are all saying she is trouble but damn, I can't help it.
> ...



good! and its good to like her!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I mentioned you because your advice is not what I would call ideal either but we won't go there again.
> 
> Family and friends are everything!  And your SO should be your best friend.  Who the fuck is talking about being a spouse?   Fuck that!  I'm talking about having an trusting, well communicated relationship.  *Young men should develop respect for women at an early age instead of walking all over them.*  I'm not talking about marriage or even a serious relationship for young men or women.  That comes in time and when you are young you should get your life in order, become and individual but be respectful towards women at the same time instead of being a playa.  Playas rarely ever lose those habits and they are the ones that will sad and lonely.



I agree with you for the most part.  But it is a two way street, women that don't respect themselves that will allow a relationship with a guy who will walk all over them.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> I agree, I bet you do know what makes a man attractive, but what you dont know is what makes you attracted to man. attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit.
> 
> so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? ever tried to be a ttracted to someone, but just couldnt force it??
> 
> so basically every guy is out to get laid, and thats exactly what everywomen wants because they are out to get laid too!. And Im not a "playa" if a girl is good enough to me she has a way or weeding the others out of my life. but untill i find one of them I like to date mulitplw women, its just so much more efficient than one at a time! sorry if this isn't inline with the socially programmed way that I am supposed to act!



That is some of the biggest bullshit I've read from you yet.  You are smarter than this but you got your head so far up your ass on this right now............


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I agree with you for the most part.  But it is a two way street, women that don't respect themselves that will allow a relationship with a guy who will walk all over them.


I agree completely.  Unfortunately it's that whole "male dominance" mentality that many women grew up with and don't really know any better.  It's sad.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 9, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Were not together or anything, just kinda having fun
> 
> I guess they've been on the ropes for a while now and *from what i've heard she doesn't mess around.*  I know what you guys are saying though, if she does that to him she will do that to me.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think right now.




Who told you that, her friends who know she wants to date you?  Don't be a fucking idiot.  Someone who doesn't cheat, doesn't cheat.  If you end up with her, you deserve what you get IMO.  The dumb sap you are feeling sorry for now was probably saying the same things you are saying this time last year.  

I'm not saying you can't fuck her.  Hit it and quite it.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> you maybe the reason, but she was looking for one anyway!
> 
> hot chicks always have boyfriends, if you dont like breaking up couples then you will alwaus have second round draft pics.





fletcher6490 said:


> You are always full of good shit.  Will you be my sensai...and teach me the ways.



Yeah, the women who are known to run around are the 'first round draft picks.'    Don't be an idiot.  Seriously, if you end up with this girl you deserve what you get.  Thats why I never feel sorry for guys who get cheated on, 9 times out of 10 they asked for it.  Not only should you not date this girl, you shouldn't even bang her more than 20 times.  Get it for a month and then move on.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Who told you that, her friends who know she wants to date you?  Don't be a fucking idiot.  Someone who doesn't cheat, doesn't cheat.  If you end up with her, you deserve what you get IMO.  The dumb sap you are feeling sorry for now was probably saying the same things you are saying this time last year.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't fuck her.  Hit it and quite it.





Hey look, Mr. sunshine is back.  Where ya been?


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I agree completely.  Unfortunately it's that whole "male dominance" mentality that many women grew up with and don't really know any better.  It's sad.


I agree 100% it is still 1920 and Men are to blame for everything.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


>




What the hell is so damn funny


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That is some of the biggest bullshit I've read from you yet.  You are smarter than this but you got your head so far up your ass on this right now............



it's not BS. That's backed by the latest of neoroscience and psychology. Read the book emotional intelligence by PH.d. Daniel Goleman. Or get the audio book. Everything here is mentioned in it.

Dr. Goleman's credentials:

Dr. Goleman has received many journalistic awards for his writing, including two nominations for the Pulitzer Prize for his articles in the Times, and a Career Achievement award for journalism from the American Psychological Association. In recognition of his efforts to communicate the behavioral sciences to the public, he was elected a Fellow of the American Association for the Advancement of Science.



MyK said:


> I agree, I bet you do know what makes a man attractive, but what you dont know is what makes you attracted to man. *attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit. *
> 
> *so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? *ever tried to be a ttracted to someone, but just couldnt force it??





everything in bold is fact


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)

I mean, it's like every year _The Men_ get together to plan out their yearly agenda.

Goals from the last meeting:

1. Keep the blacks down.
2. Keep women in their place.
3. Ensure that professional sports remain a billion dollar industry.


Ri-i-i-i-i-ght...  

Men, especially Pale Males, catch shit for enacting some master plan of oppression and tyranny.  If we really are at the top of the heap, who put us there?  Why did I not get the memo?  And where's my piece of the pie?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> What the hell is so damn funny


Foreman's post about 1920.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

some women take women's lib so far they don't enjoy being a woman anymore or are abusive to men. they will shit their pants if a man will say he would hit a woman but then will think it is funny or ok to say they will hit a man. 

some men take the primitave brain thing so far they have nothing to offer a woman that is really worth having. "here let me fuck you "  big deal asshole i can get that anyplace. how about a game of chess? or to show me what type of man you are through some intelligent conversations? 

i agree that primal attraction pays a big part in today's sex arena but intelligent women will look at more than if you make their loins twitch. and an intelligent man will do the same when seeking a woman to have for more than a place to dump his load.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

so...strip chess?


----------



## KentDog (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with Neil, Little Wing, and Jodi... once a cheater always a cheater. Everyone will get bored of their girlfriend/boyfriend at one point, but a cheater is far less likely to try to work things out than to just cheat or dump you for the next.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Young men should develop respect for women at an early age instead of walking all over them.  I'm not talking about marriage or even a serious relationship for young men or women.  That comes in time and when you are young you should get your life in order, become and individual but be respectful towards women at the same time instead of being a playa.  Playas rarely ever lose those habits and they are the ones that will sad and lonely.


In all fairness, there are many females who do the same thing (play/use guys). But I do agree with the respecting females at a young age; it's sad to see anyone getting mistreated relationship-wise. I think the advice really depends on the specific girl. I don't think Fletcher is out to hurt this girl, only have some fun with her which is likely what she wants too. If that is the case, then what Foreman and Myk say (you're young, have fun) is good advice. If you're looking for a long-term relationship, be weary because she doesn't sound like the marrying type.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)

Asshole.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 9, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Where ya been?



Thats what you should be asking your girl.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 9, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Thats what you should be asking your girl.



But If his girl was from Clemson, he would know that she was grazing out in the field.




haha, just kidding. It's been so long, I couldn't resist.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 9, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> But If his girl was from Clemson, he would know that she was grazing out in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she was from USC, she would be sucking some Auburn football player


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...strip chess?



a sense of humor is good.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Thats what you should be asking your girl.





Go back to wherever you were.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2006)

Why do you guys assume shes a cheater?  She broke up with her boyfriend didn't she?  Obviously she made a decision to free herself from her bond with the BF so she could just have a fuck buddy named Fletcher, who, I might add, is a great fuck buddy cause sloppy drunk sex is the best....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Why do you guys assume shes a cheater?  She broke up with her boyfriend didn't she?  Obviously she made a decision to free herself from her bond with the BF so she could just have a fuck buddy named Fletcher, who, I might add, is a great fuck buddy cause sloppy drunk sex is the best....





If only everyone was as smart as you.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> If only everyone was as smart as you.


If only everyone were as sexy as you, the whole world would be fighting over one another.....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2006)

maniclion said:


> If only everyone were as sexy as you, the whole world would be fighting over one another.....


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> everything in bold is fact



Nonsense. It's tiresome to see people taking the name of science in vain.

Facts are on a lower level - observing, speculating, gathering information, and testing. Interpreting these facts and integrating them into a coherent _theory_ is another. You've stated nothing that's a matter of fact. I'm not even saying anything against him, at all (I'm sure, like good scientists, he's humble and has reservations even with his favorite theories), as much as I am against people who read something and think they have automatic ammunition that can be fired anywhere without missing the target.

His credentials? As though you're simply pointing out facts which exist without interpretation and this guy discovered the chemical composition of relations. Only an idiot would argue basic facts (use loosely, to call them that). Two biologists aren't likely to argue over basic step-stone facts - a disagreement could arise when it comes to the interpretation of them and how they fit into a theory. I'll give you an example:

Recall the study were  homophobic men were exposed to homo-erotic porn and were tested to see if they became sexually aroused (are they really closet homosexuals, did they really enjoy it, which is why they try so hard not to be gay, etc)? Some were aroused. A great deal of interpretation goes on after the result. The interepration can be called anything but fact, regardless of what data it's accompanied by.

Now, none of this is to say that human relations are rationally based, logically governed decisions. It certainly isn't to say that there aren't general traits and patterns of behevior that can be observed throughout a large population and even across ethnic and cultural boundaries. It's the interpretation of them, and it gets worse when you speak in general to a point where it becomes impossible to speak about specifics.

A woman may be attracted to a man with money, a nice car, a nice house, and a nice job. Maybe she's not even a money-grubbing whore or a bimbo. Initial traits that garner attention and lead to attraction may be represented by symbols: money= goal getter, job=intelligent, and so on.

Beyond the initial stages those symbols may change, and someone may find other traits present which represent the desired characteristics- and we shouldn't always act as though we're speaking of on-the-fly encounters with ten seconds to impact. Ever _not_ been attracted to someone, and know the reason why? And eventually found yourself attracted? 

It's not as though man is so distant from his primal ancestors. But, like the begging stages of psychotherapy, it becomes absurd to sexualize every human trait and trace it back toa primal urge to fuck and squeeze out babies like play dooh. I guess Michaelangelo's artistic bent can only be explained as a roundabout way getting laid. No shit, everyone wants to get laid. We like sex. It's a matter of how we want it served, and by whom. That's where these threads go horribly wrong.

Yes, some of this is part tangent, but then again I really don't know where most of you are coming from.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

Dante B. said:


> I guess Michaelangelo's artistic bent can only be explained as a roundabout way getting laid.




A lot of men are driven by things other than sex. men that traipse through jungles infested with leeches and unbearable bugs carrying tons of camera equipment to put some great article in national geographic or who climb a mountain know other men have lost fingers, toes and half their face attempting the same thing are not hormone driven animals.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Dante B. said:


> Nonsense. It's tiresome to see people taking the name of science in vain.
> 
> Facts are on a lower level - observing, speculating, gathering information, and testing. Interpreting these facts and integrating them into a coherent _theory_ is another. You've stated nothing that's a matter of fact. I'm not even saying anything against him, at all (I'm sure, like good scientists, he's humble and has reservations even with his favorite theories), as much as I am against people who read something and think they have automatic ammunition that can be fired anywhere without missing the target.
> 
> ...





I read this, and I dont really understand what your point is!  yo ubasically spent the first half disqualifying what viet jon said and come to some half agreeance/diasagreeance in the end!  

what we are trying to say is that we have basic primal behaviours that are so fucking innate and strong that we cant escape them! And if you somehow subcommunicate to a woman in the right way, she will become attracted to you, only if she doesnt it is because she finds another male more attractive than you!

what women will do however, is rationalize there attraction based on traits that they can see and understand. they will not realize that they are attracted by certain subcommunications and behaviours that escape surface level communication. but will connect there attraction to the man based on factors that they can see recognize and like.

OK, so imagine a couple who are together and really good for each other. the female will reamain attracted and loyal to her man because he keeps her attracted and interested. she will think that its becasue a list af reasons she has but it will be becasue he is the most alpha male around her. this is the ideal situation that Jodi has and us singles are looking for.


The second couple the guy built initial attraction in the girl and they became a couple. since then "he changed" he became a pussy whipped bitch and lost her attraction. Now she doesn't know why she isnt attracted to him anymore, but she feels bad and really wants to, but she cant force it! in this scenario, since she no longer has attraction to her man, she will inevitable find other males she comes into contact with and either end up leaving him or cheating on him or both!

the third couple is the couple where the guys is a big prick and cheats on his girl and beats her. she will stay with him no matter what anyone says! why because she has so much attration for him that it will blow away any rational objections she has!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

> this is the ideal situation that Jodi has and us singles are looking for.


WTF are you talking about?  You honestly think I would be in a relationship with someone who is dominant?  My relationship is on equal playing ground.  There is no dominant person in our relationship.  We respect each other.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Dante B. said:


> Nonsense. It's tiresome to see people taking the name of science in vain.
> 
> Facts are on a lower level - observing, speculating, gathering information, and testing. Interpreting these facts and integrating them into a coherent _theory_ is another. You've stated nothing that's a matter of fact. I'm not even saying anything against him, at all (I'm sure, like good scientists, he's humble and has reservations even with his favorite theories), as much as I am against people who read something and think they have automatic ammunition that can be fired anywhere without missing the target.
> 
> ...


So what is your point??? What do you believe??


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> WTF are you talking about?  You honestly think I would be in a relationship with someone who is dominant?  My relationship is on equal playing ground.  There is no dominant person in our relationship.  We respect each other.



In every type of relationship be it romantic or otherwise there is a  dominant person. That does not mean they exhibit this dominance but it is  there.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Dante B. said:


> Nonsense. It's tiresome to see people taking the name of science in vain.
> 
> Facts are on a lower level - observing, speculating, gathering information, and testing. Interpreting these facts and integrating them into a coherent _theory_ is another. You've stated nothing that's a matter of fact. I'm not even saying anything against him, at all (I'm sure, like good scientists, he's humble and has reservations even with his favorite theories), as much as I am against people who read something and think they have automatic ammunition that can be fired anywhere without missing the target.
> 
> ...







*What I said was facts:*




			
				myk said:
			
		

> "attraction is a basic survival mechanism that was instilled in the core of our brain back when we were reptiles and our lives consisted of eating, shitting, fucking and sleeping. since then our brain grew and we have evolved mamalian traits (emotions) and what makes us special our frontal cortex which gives us the powers of reasoning and learning and all that good shit.
> 
> so what happens is our basic limbic system (the little reptile brain) is controlling us and, in the case of sex, looking for non verbal subcommunications of attraction so we can mate and spread of genes along. what fucks us up is that our logical brain kicks in and gives us all these reasons and pointers as to why we are feeling the attraction. ever been attracted to someone and not know why? "


*
What are the facts:*

a)THE LIMBIC SYSTEM

Function:
    * Controls Emotions
    * Emotional Responses
    * Hormonal Secretions
    * Mood
    * Motivation
    * Pain and Pleasure Sensations 

b)NEO CORTEX
It is involved in higher functions such as 
    * sensory perception
    * generation of motor commands
    * spatial reasoning
    * conscious thought
    * language.

*
Now back to why Myk posted that in the first place.*



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Jodi:
> 
> I have no idea what attacts women? How the fuck do you come to that conclusion? I think I kinda have an idea of what is makes a man attractive and what doesn't. What a women is looking for and what we don't want.




Now go back and read what I quoted Myk on. It's the beginning of this post. It is a fair arguement to defend what Jodi has said here.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> In every type of relationship be it romantic or otherwise there is a  dominant person. That does not mean they exhibit this dominance but it is  there.


BULLSHIT!  There is no dominant person in our relationship.  Each of us bring something different to the table but there is no alpha.  It's an equal and compromising relationship.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> BULLSHIT!  There is no dominant person in our relationship.  Each of us bring something different to the table but there is no alpha.  It's an equal and compromising relationship.


I will not discuss you and yours....But my statement stands and I am 100% sure it is true.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

99.99 % of the time one person will be at the least slightly dominant.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> 99.99 % of the time one person will be at the least slightly dominant.


Oh please do share where you base your facts ............


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> WTF are you talking about?  You honestly think I would be in a relationship with someone who is dominant?  My relationship is on equal playing ground.  There is no dominant person in our relationship.  We respect each other.



of course you do!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Oh please do share where you base your facts ............



it's no secret, I have a crap education. Still proud of my grade 12 though. 

don't wanna get into ego defending here.....you win.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> of course you do!


You have no clue what kind of relationship Dante and I have.  I can assure you that he and I both feel that our relationship is equal and neither one of us dominate the other.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You have no clue what kind of relationship Dante and I have.  I can assure you that he and I both feel that our relationship is equal and neither one of us dominate the other.



good for you! I hope to one day have a realationship like yours!


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> 99.99 % of the time one person will be at the least slightly dominant.


I agree 100%, most times the person who disagrees with this is the submissive person. No shame at all in not being exactly 50% ( as if that were even possible  )....but those who are less than 50% feel the shame and fight against admitting it to themselves.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I agree 100%, most *times the person who disagrees with this is the submissive person*. No shame at all in not being exactly 50% ( as if that were even possible  )....but those who are less than 50% feel the shame and fight against admitting it to themselves.




anyone in particular!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> 99.99 % of the time one person will be at the least slightly dominant.



60% of the time it works all of the time.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> anyone in particular!



I do not know 99.9% of the people here so I can not say. But I will give you one  example.

I am 39 and in my entire life my Father and Mother have been 50%  every second of every day. A beautiful and respectful couple who are truly best  friends and deeply in love. However I did see 2 times in those 39 years where my  Dad laid down the law....he did it respectfully, not in public and  compassionately.....but he was the boss.


A great couple that the entire world should strive to emulate, and nothing wrong  or bad at all with the way they interact....they have been happily married since  1959.....we should all give respect to that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I agree 100%, most times the person who disagrees with this is the submissive person. No shame at all in not being exactly 50% ( as if that were even possible  )....but those who are less than 50% feel the shame and fight against admitting it to themselves.


Oh I have the see the scientific *facts *on this.  Don't forget to post them.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> 60% of the time it works all of the time.



100.1% of the time your sarcasm entertains me.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

let's not argue the ghey semantics


99.99 = almost all the time


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

I liked my figures better, it is a more realistic goal.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I do not know 99.9% of the people here so I can not say. But I will give you one  example.
> 
> I am 39 and in my entire life my Father and Mother have been 50%  every second of every day. A beautiful and respectful couple who are truly best  friends and deeply in love. However I did see 2 times in those 39 years where my  Dad laid down the law....he did it respectfully, not in public and  compassionately.....but he was the boss.
> 
> ...




respext!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I do not know 99.9% of the people here so I can not say. But I will give you one  example.
> 
> I am 39 and in my entire life my Father and Mother have been 50%  every second of every day. A beautiful and respectful couple who are truly best  friends and deeply in love. However I did see 2 times in those 39 years where my  Dad laid down the law....he did it respectfully, not in public and  compassionately.....but he was the boss.
> 
> ...


And my grandparents just celebrated their 59th anniversary the other day and neither of them are dominant in the relationship either.  They love and respect each other equally and one would NEVER try to dominate the other.  It is their life that I learned from and seeing what a loving, respectful, compassionate and compromising relationship they have is what I wanted and now and now have.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> let's not argue the ghey semantics
> 
> 
> 99.99 = almost all the time



Studies?


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Oh I have the see the scientific *facts *on this.  Don't forget to post them.



You can use dating services and their science...I will use common sense, reality  and confidence to see what is true.


LMAO....scientific proof to explain love and how it works...if you have that Jodi please show the world....they have been waiting for those scientific facts for over 10,000 years.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Studies?



goggling wait....


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

its not about dominating the other person, its about haveing 51% of the power in the relaitionship!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Studies?



See, if you would have went with something lower than 99.99% she would have never asked for a citation, n00b.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> And my grandparents just celebrated their 59th anniversary the other day and neither of them are dominant in the relationship either.  They love and respect each other equally and one would NEVER try to dominate the other.  It is their life that I learned from and seeing what a loving, respectful, compassionate and compromising relationship they have is what I wanted and now and now have.


B.S. in 59 years at one time one had to stand up and make a decision without any debating.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You can use dating services and their science...I will use common sense, reality  and confidence to see what is true.
> 
> 
> LMAO....scientific proof to explain love and how it works...if you have that Jodi please show the world....they have been waiting for those scientific facts for over 10,000 years.



Well I'm asking for the proof.  You all keep saying facts.  So show me these facts.  There are none so none of you can call these things facts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> its not about dominating the other person, its about haveing 51% of the power in the relaitionship!



It isn't about any of that, it is about having the ability to raise your pimphand whenever questioned, which is what I do to Foreman and topolo.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> its not about dominating the other person, its about haveing 51% of the power in the relaitionship!


No it should be 1:1.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> It isn't about any of that, it is about having the ability to raise your pimphand whenever questioned, which is what I do to Foreman and topolo.



true story!

where is you rlittle bitch topolo?


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Well I'm asking for the proof.  You all keep saying facts.  So show me these facts.  There are none so none of you can call these things facts.


I have never said one time ever there were any facts about love.......show me where I said that. If not quit trying to spin things and get back on topic.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> It isn't about any of that, it is about having the ability to raise your pimphand whenever questioned, which is what I do to Foreman and topolo.


True story, CP ran like the biatch he is and Dale laid down the law......thing  is Dale did not have a strong pimp hand so he lost me forever. I need a strong  man to teach me why I am bad and dirty.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> B.S. in 59 years at one time one had to stand up and make a decision without any debating.


Nope never happened and they are actually very proud of their compromising.  They always told me compromise, equality and communication are the keys to a successful, healthy and happy relationship.  How can one argue 59 years and still going strong.....


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No it should be 1:1.



I agree, but that doesnt work! 

women are like kids, they need to know there boundaries!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>



-21.1% of people are laughing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> true story!
> 
> where is you rlittle bitch topolo?



Ask Foreman, they have lunch together and shit.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Ask Foreman, they have lunch together and shit.



sometimes I like to shit after I eat, but doing it with anouther person would be weird!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> I agree, but that doesnt work!
> 
> women are like kids, they need to know there boundaries!


You are getting close to an infraction here....I suggest you STFU.  Sexist comments are not allowed.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nope never happened and they are actually very proud of their compromising.  They always told me compromise, equality and communication are the keys to a successful, healthy and happy relationship.  How can one argue 59 years and still going strong.....



a scenario:

if they we're both lost in the woods, and mom thought left was home, while pops thought right was home? what would the final decision be?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> -21.1% of people are laughing.



because +121.1% of people are laughing at you  


your sig is like 8 years old btw


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have never said one time ever there were any facts about love.......show me where I said that. If not quit trying to spin things and get back on topic.


Then don't make stupid ass posts like below unless you have something to back up your statement.



> I agree 100%, most times the person who disagrees with this is the submissive person. No shame at all in not being exactly 50% ( as if that were even possible  )....but those who are less than 50% feel the shame and fight against admitting it to themselves.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You are getting close to an infraction here....I suggest you STFU.  Sexist comments are not allowed.



thats was not sexist! the same could be said for men who are of lower social status!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> because +121.1% of people are laughing at you
> 
> 
> your sig is like 8 years old btw



cool, i'm ol school like that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> a scenario:
> 
> if they we're both lost in the woods, and mom thought left was home, while pops thought right was home? what would the final decision be?


 That's not even a real example.  What kind of stupid question is that.    No way does a decision like that show any dominance.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

c'mon................

boys n girls...........let's not get into cussing here.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

> women are like kids, they need to know there boundaries!


Yes Myk that is sexist.  Saying women need to know boundaries.    You are starting to cross the line.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nope never happened and they are actually very proud of their compromising.  They always told me compromise, equality and communication are the keys to a successful, healthy and happy relationship.  How can one argue 59 years and still going strong.....


At 30 or so you would have no idea what there 59 years were like.....You are a  child to them, they would never show you how they interact as adults on every  level.



Jodi said:


> And my grandparents just celebrated their 59th anniversary the other day and neither of them are dominant in the relationship either. They love and respect each other equally and one would *NEVER try to dominate the other*. It is their life that I learned from and seeing what a loving, respectful, compassionate and compromising relationship they have is what I wanted and now and now have.




The second post quoted here shows me you are not in reality nor have any idea  what is being said here. You do not try to dominate anyone ever!!!!! but in 59  years the time comes where one has to be the boss and make a decision....it is  not disrespectful nor aggressive, it is just life.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's not even a real example.  What kind of stupid question is that.    No way does a decision like that show any dominance.



why not answer the question instead of avoiding it.

and no, it's not a real example, it's a scenario.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That's not even a real example.  What kind of stupid question is that.    No way does a decision like that show any dominance.



In theory, it does.  The appropriate answer is they split up and go their separate ways, looking for the missing one if they find home.  Problem is, 82% of males won't go looking for the woman, they would get beer and strippers.

Here's a better question, who is on top when they do it?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

Again, that is complete bullshit.  You don't know my grandparents and their relationship, just like you don't know mine so stop with the assumptions.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Then don't make stupid ass posts like below unless you have something to back up your statement.



I back it up with life Jodi, I am not some 19 year old punk who will submit to your opinions. You are wrong in a huge way....deal with it, you have 0 ability to change my opinion.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yes Myk that is sexist.  Saying women need to know boundaries.    You are starting to cross the line.



do I need to learn my boundaries?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> do I need to learn my boundaries?



You are of lower social class, and hardly a man...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> why not answer the question instead of avoiding it.
> 
> and no, it's not a real example, it's a scenario.


What did that have to do with dominance?  And if it came down to a choice of dinner, is this a matter of dominance?  Your example more or less showed that your definition of dominance would make any type of discussion on this issue impossible.  How can your example of making a left of a right at the fork of the road be any indication of dominance?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> *In theory, it does.*  The appropriate answer is



they would go the mans way.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> You are of lower social class, and hardly a man...



jodi has more power than me on this message board due to her legitinate position of super moderator!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> do I need to learn my boundaries?



No, you need to learn that a relationship should be equal and full of compromise.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Again, that is complete bullshit.  You don't know my grandparents and their relationship, just like you don't know mine so stop with the assumptions.


I know  people, I know that the elder generation will not let some baby know  every secret and detail of there life. Come on you are really looking silly now.

Good parents and good grand parents do not treat the kids as equals or  friends...they act as parents and grandparents. I would have hoped you had known this by now.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> they would go the mans way.


So what does this have to do with dominance?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> What did that have to do with dominance?  And if it came down to a choice of dinner, is this a matter of dominance?  Your example more or less showed that your definition of dominance would make any type of discussion on this issue impossible.  How can your example of making a left of a right at the fork of the road be any indication of dominance?



what forman said:



			
				forman said:
			
		

> You do not try to dominate anyone ever!!!!! but in 59 years the time comes where one has to be the boss and make a decision....it is not disrespectful nor aggressive, it is just life.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I know  people, I know that the elder generation will not let some baby know  every secret and detail of there life. Come on you are really looking silly now.
> 
> Good parents and good grand parents do not treat the kids as equals or  friends...they act as parents and grandparents. I would have hoped you had known this by now.


Actuallly no.  My grandparents are my world and best friends.  We don't have that standard parent/child relationship.  Never have.   We've always had a very unique relationship where we can all talk freely.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what forman said:



No answer the question.  Don't hide behind foreman.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Actuallly no.  My grandparents are my world and best friends.  We don't have that standard parent/child relationship.  Never have.   We've always had a very unique relationship where we can all talk freely.


Well you are a kid to them and they want you to feel like you are there equil......you are not.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, you need to learn that a relationship should be equal and full of compromise.



but I said that women need to know there boudaries in a relationship (the same can be said for men) this aparently is sexist and I was warned with demerit points!

you said that I am starting to "cross the line" now this is only semantically different from saying crossing my boundary, therefor you are also sexist and should be given demerit points by your own logic!


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No answer the question.  Don't hide behind foreman.


I Am huge, 20 IM members could hide behind my massive body


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Well you are a kid to them and they want you to feel like you are there equil......you are not.



 

true story!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> What did that have to do with dominance?  And if it came down to a choice of dinner, is this a matter of dominance?  Your example more or less showed that your definition of dominance would make any type of discussion on this issue impossible.  How can your example of making a left of a right at the fork of the road be any indication of dominance?



not hiding. His post answered my definition of dominance.


in my own words:

I'm not talking about 'total dominance over an individial' when I say there must be one person dominant in a relationship. Of course relationships are about compromise and understanding. But if ever there were a situation where both opinions seamed rational to both parties, the decision will go to the same person most of time. To the dominant one.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

MyK said:


> but I said that women need to know there boudaries in a relationship (the same can be said for men) this aparently is sexist and I was warned with demerit points!
> 
> you said that I am starting to "cross the line" now this is only semantically different from saying crossing my boundary, therefor you are also sexist and should be given demerit points by your own logic!


I didn't give you any points.  Hell, I didn't even give you a formal warning.  You will know when you get an infraction.  You get a PM that explains the whole infraction to you when you get one.  I said you were close but one was not given.  Don't tell everyone you got an infraction when you clearly didn't.

If you didn't mean it to be sexist then you should have said both men and women need to know their boundaries.  Which I would still disagree with but at least that's not picking out a particular sex.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> not hiding. His post answered my definition of dominance.
> 
> 
> in my own words:
> ...


Are you freaking kidding me


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

So what do you think I mean when I say most of the time, one person will be dominant in a relationship?


that the inferior will speak only when spoken to? move when allowed to? must have sex when told so?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I back it up with life Jodi, I am not some 19 year old punk who will submit to your opinions. You are wrong in a huge way....deal with it, you have 0 ability to change my opinion.



  when i was in college i did nude modeling for a psychiatrist on his lunch break twice a week. no he never did anything but paint. i made a little money but the best part was picking his brain. i asked him once how to be the one with the power in a relationship. power dominance same thing i think. he said the one with the power is always the one with the least to lose.  my 2 cents worth... if your partner is being an ass what do you have to lose? walk away smiling and you win.

   and i really don't think there is any shame in being slightly submissive to your man. it makes them feel like men which is a good thing and if he is a good man what is there to worry about? i know other women hate this but a dominant man makes me feel like more of a woman and that's a good thing too. i like being the girl in more ways than just my anatomy. i know i know i crawled out of the dark ages. barbarians turn me on what can i say...


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> when i was in college i did nude modeling for a psychiatrist on his lunch break twice a week. no he never did anything but paint. i made a little money but the best part was picking his brain. i asked him once how to be the one with the power in a relationship. power dominance same thing i think. he said the one with the power is always the one with the least to lose.  my 2 cents worth... if your partner is being an ass what do you have to lose? walk away smiling and you win.
> 
> and i really don't think there is any shame in being slightly submissive to your man. it makes them feel like men which is a good thing and if he is a good man what is there to worry about? i know other women hate this but a dominant man makes me feel like more of a woman and that's a good thing too. i like being the girl in more ways than just my anatomy. i know i know i crawled out of the dark ages. barbarians turn me on what can i say...



   

we spent millions of years as hunter gatherers, those behaviours are ingrained within us! the last 40 years of social "development" cannot change this!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

And because an individual has a better sense of direction, they are the dominant one?  

So if the guy is better at one thing than the woman but the woman is better at something else than the man.  Who's dominant?  Your definition of dominance is flawed.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> when i was in college i did nude modeling for a psychiatrist on his lunch break twice a week. no he never did anything but paint. i made a little money but the best part was picking his brain. i asked him once how to be the one with the power in a relationship. power dominance same thing i think. he said the one with the power is always the one with the least to lose.  my 2 cents worth... if your partner is being an ass what do you have to lose? walk away smiling and you win.
> 
> and i really don't think there is any shame in being slightly submissive to your man. it makes them feel like men which is a good thing and if he is a good man what is there to worry about? *i know other women hate this but a dominant man makes me feel like more of a woman and that's a good thing too. *i like being the girl in more ways than just my anatomy. i know i know i crawled out of the dark ages. barbarians turn me on what can i say...



hate it or not, it's the truth!!!!   let it be told!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> and i really don't think there is any shame in being slightly submissive to your man. it makes them feel like men which is a good thing and if he is a good man what is there to worry about? i know other women hate this but a dominant man makes me feel like more of a woman and that's a good thing too. i like being the girl in more ways than just my anatomy. i know i know i crawled out of the dark ages. barbarians turn me on what can i say...


OMG you are everything I'm not. That sounds like living hell to me.   I compromise but I refuse to be submissive or dominant.  Being submissive does not make you a women, if anything, it makes a women sound frail and weak.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> And because an individual has a better sense of direction, they are the dominant one?
> 
> So if the guy is better at one thing than the woman but the woman is better at something else than the man.  Who's dominant?  Your definition of dominance is flawed.



your missing the point. It's not about the sense of direction.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

I'ver heard that the more domineering a women is in life, the more submissive she is in the bedroom!

just something I have heard!


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> when i was in college i did nude modeling for a psychiatrist on his lunch break twice a week. no he never did anything but paint. i made a little money but the best part was picking his brain. i asked him once how to be the one with the power in a relationship. power dominance same thing i think. he said the one with the power is always the one with the least to lose.  my 2 cents worth... if your partner is being an ass what do you have to lose? walk away smiling and you win.
> 
> and i really don't think there is any shame in being slightly submissive to your man. it makes them feel like men which is a good thing and if he is a good man what is there to worry about? i know other women hate this but a dominant man makes me feel like more of a woman and that's a good thing too. i like being the girl in more ways than just my anatomy. i know i know i crawled out of the dark ages. barbarians turn me on what can i say...


I modeled nude also about 10 years ago.....it was a very freeing experience.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> OMG you are everything I'm not. That sounds like living hell to me.   I compromise but I refuse to be submissive or dominant.  Being submissive does not make you a women, if anything, it makes a women sound frail and weak.


My opinion of Little Wing is that she is a real woman who would love and respect her man and demand him to  love and respoect her. She seems to know it is give and take and that having a real man is a good thing. I would also say I would bet she knows how to take care of her man so he is only concerned with being with her and respecting her.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your missing the point. It's not about the sense of direction.


No sir, you clearly missed the point.................a long time ago I might add.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My opinion of Little Wing is that she is a real woman who would love and respect her man and demand him to  love and respoect her. She seems to know it is give and take and that having a real man is a good thing. I would also say I would bet she knows how to take care of her man so he is only concerned with being with her and respecting her.


Yeah but you don't have to be submissive to do that either.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yeah but you don't have to be submissive to do that either.



I agree as long as those behaviours are outside of your boundary!


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 9, 2006)

In response to the OP: I don't even know how to explain how I feel...since my experience mirrors what happened to me. I spent the weekend with a girl who I found out through a friend has a boyfriend in another state.
I certainly hope this women-being-whores-streak I'm on is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yeah but you don't have to be submissive to do that either.


I never said a man or woman had to be submissive.


I have to get off  this thread now, Trouble the cut and paste queen has attacked me and if she  continues I must destroy her. I will not tolerate a person who uses other  peoples scientific studies and gives no  credit to them, in a way claiming credit for what they have said......She has crossed the  line and I have to expose her for the phony she is.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I never said a man or woman had to be submissive.
> 
> 
> I have to get off  this thread now, Trouble the cut and paste queen has attacked me and if she  continues I must destroy her. I will not tolerate a person who uses other  peoples scientific studies and gives no  credit to them, in a way claiming credit for what they have said......She has crossed the  line and I have to expose her for the phony she is.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My opinion of Little Wing is that she is a real woman who would love and respect her man and demand him to  love and respoect her. She seems to know it is give and take and that having a real man is a good thing. I would also say I would bet she knows how to take care of her man so he is only concerned with being with her and respecting her.



  i would never let a tyrant lead the way but if i respect a man then it feels good to let him lead. it is surprising how much you can rule a man when he knows you honestly adore him and love being his woman 

 i worked in seniors homes and in-home health care for the elderly. i don't think i have ever seen relationships as tender, loving and rock solid as the ones i witnessed from earlier times. i never talked to one woman that regretted her life or wished she'd had a career or one man that complained that he'd had the support of the family on his shoulders alone. i do recall one woman that had worked for "the phone company" and she talked often about a man she wished she had married and had a family with instead of being "so damned liberated"  

 and if we are lost in the woods and my barbarian insists home is this way and he is wrong i will be home well before him and he will come home to a warm fire, a warm meal and a warm woman.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2006)

i wonder how much mead it would take for a barbarian to forget the way home? ah well, his horse would get him there eventually.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

After reading this thread I've decided that relationships are too complicated.  

The solution: hookers.  Thanks IM!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i would never let a tyrant lead the way but if i respect a man then it feels good to let him lead. it is surprising how much you can rule a man when he knows you honestly adore him and love being his woman
> 
> i worked in seniors homes and in-home health care for the elderly. i don't think i have ever seen relationships as tender, loving and rock solid as the ones i witnessed from earlier times. i never talked to one woman that regretted her life or wished she'd had a career or one man that complained that he'd had the support of the family on his shoulders alone. i do recall one woman that had worked for "the phone company" and she talked often about a man she wished she had married and had a family with instead of being "so damned liberated"
> 
> and if we are lost in the woods and my barbarian insists home is this way and he is wrong i will be home well before him and he will come home to a warm fire, a warm meal and a warm woman.


See this just sounds so wrong to me on so many levels.  I was not meant to be a housewife.  I loathe it and when I get the chance, I hire someone to take care of that stuff for me.  I want to go to work each day and have my career.  I want to come home and have dinner with my boyfriend, talk and enjoy each others company.  Yes I do the cooking because I cook better than him and I want something more than what comes from a can  but he does the laundry and many other things as we share the household duties.  Anyway, I would go insane living my life to please someone else.  No way.  I was not put on this earth to please a man .  I was put here to live my life as I so choose, just as you were.  How we choose to live is just way different from each other.  I just feel there is way more to life than that.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi, I respect you for the knowledge you provide this board but holy crap. You talk about dominance and the idea that it should have no part in a successful relationship. Why do I get the feeling that your significant other is the submissive one? 

I don't believe a dominant person in a relationship is a bad thing. A controlling person on the other hand is.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

I can assure you that Dante is not submissive.     I know since he's not been on the boards a while many of you new comers don't know him, but anyone that remembers Dante can probably vouch for what I'm saying.

Dominant = http://www.webster.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?sourceid=Mozilla-search&va=dominant



> I don't believe a dominant person in a relationship is a bad thing. A controlling person on the other hand is.


Given the Webster's dictionary meaning, what's the difference?    Dominance is controlling!


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I can assure you that Dante is not submissive.     I know since he's not been on the boards a while many of you new comers don't know him, but anyone that remembers Dante can probably vouch for what I'm saying.
> 
> Dominant = http://www.webster.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?sourceid=Mozilla-search&va=dominant
> 
> ...



Let me simplify my position for you. There is no such thing as a 50/50 relationship. We can kid ourselves all we want but it doesn't exist. There is always one party that has the emotional/verbal/decision making upper hand. It's not necessarily a bad thing either. I can't figure why you think it is. It's great that you're a dominant thinker, but not every women or man is this way.

I already know your position so there's no need to reiterate it.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not dominant, I operate soley on an equal playing field.  There is such thing as 50/50 as I live it, so please don't tell me what it doesn't exist.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

You're kidding yourself and you have every right to do so.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

A relationship requires even footing no doubt. Each person brings something to the table. If that's what you mean by 50/50 then sure.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

largepkg said:


> You're kidding yourself and you have every right to do so.


No, I'm not kidding myself.  I refuse to be in a relationship that is otherwise.  I will not dominate and I expect the same in return and when it doesn't work that way, I end the relationships.  It's all about love and compromise and I finally have a guy that feels the same exact way as I do.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

I really think you misunderstand my position. I'm in agreeance with you. Love and compromise are what make a relationship thrive. My only contention is there is always someone that makes the tough decision. When push comes to shove and a choice has to be made who's is consistently chosen?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

We both choose.  We come to decisions together.  I won't opereate any other way.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> See this just sounds so wrong to me on so many levels.  I was not meant to be a housewife.  I loathe it and when I get the chance, I hire someone to take care of that stuff for me.  I want to go to work each day and have my career.  I want to come home and have dinner with my boyfriend, talk and enjoy each others company.  Yes I do the cooking because I cook better than him and I want something more than what comes from a can  but he does the laundry and many other things as we share the household duties.  Anyway, I would go insane living my life to please someone else.  No way.  I was not put on this earth to please a man .  I was put here to live my life as I so choose, just as you were.  How we choose to live is just way different from each other.  I just feel there is way more to life than that.




 i'm glad we live in a country where we are free to choose to live as we wish. i don't live the way i do to please a man i live that was to please me and it does. my daughter is very different she plans a career in art and music and i would want to kill any man that tried to make her give up her dream. 

  some men want to be dominant for all the wrong reasons but there are a lot of really good men that, like me, see that there was a lot lost in the changing of roles within the "standard" American family. i worked all my life and enjoyed it until i became a mother at 30. the idea of putting a 5lb 6 1/2oz newborn baby girl in someone else's arms for the day was just unbearable. i _couldn't_ do it.  

   women are powerful inside or out of the home but i think the most powerful thing we do is steer the direction of our children and that the best way to do it is with complete focus.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i'm glad we live in a country where we are free to choose to live as we wish. i don't live the way i do to please a man i live that was to please me and it does. my daughter is very different she plans a career in art and music and i would want to kill any man that tried to make her give up her dream.
> 
> some men want to be dominant for all the wrong reasons but there are a lot of really good men that, like me, see that there was a lot lost in the changing of roles within the "standard" American family. i worked all my life and enjoyed it until i became a mother at 30. the idea of putting a 5lb 6 1/2oz newborn baby girl in someone else's arms for the day was just unbearable. i _couldn't_ do it.
> 
> women are powerful inside or out of the home but i think the most powerful thing we do is steer the direction of our children and that the best way to do it is with complete focus.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

You have my highest respects for making your choice about your children.  

I don't have a family and nor do I choose to.  I chose my career over children as I'm not meant to be a mother.  I love children and I spoil my nieces but having children of my own, never appealed to me.  If more people would realize in this world that they are not meant to be mothers than we'd have a lot less children suffering.  Anyway, a little rant there.

As far as the "standard" american family......I feel that logic is completely flawed and welcome the changes and hope to see more to come.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> they would go the mans way.



Yes, and if so, perhaps it's because men in general - myself included, for sure - have a better sense of direction and better spatial reasoning skills. Simply a matter of the "alpha male?"

How many men in the past, when 'classic' relationships were more typical, feared their wives and let their wives (as though they had a choice) make decisions for them. These were the same men who would have made the decision to take a left or right at the fork in the road, and would have been in charge of other decisions concering himself and his family. Throwing around dominance throws us in murky waters and gets us nowhere.

Back to my last post:

I wasn't attempting to make any point at all, actually; I was chipping away at some rough edges. My response was more geared to Myk (you to a lesser extent), and as for the facts, no one simply talks about facts without offering them as fitting proof to a larger context; the overall picture is what I take issue with (like the mention of Sperm Wars, for example - and calling anything that you can derive from it and from observed and tested human phenomenon as facts).

The confusion was certainly my fault. Regardless, as mentioned, there are too many words and concepts being tossed about without much thought as to where they fall. If it seems that I agree and disagree at the same time, it's because there are basic human traits which are nearly impossible to dismiss (e.g. rejecting the notion of purely conscious and rational human interactions), but where we take it and how we apply it are entirely different matters.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 10, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Jodi, I respect you for the knowledge you provide this board but holy crap. You talk about dominance and the idea that it should have no part in a successful relationship. Why do I get the feeling that your significant other is the submissive one?
> .



There will always be someone who's better at making some decisions. Perhaps more decisions, on the whole, than the other. It's entirely how the decisions come about and who gets to make them, and how that conclusion was arrived at. Yes, in some relationships, it may resemble Animal Planet were the alpha male (or women, since we're talking about humans here) makes more decisions, even though getting to the position of the alpha didn't automatically qualify them to make every decision possible soundly (think of the business world). It's always likely that two people will at times butt heads in the process of trying to figure out what's best for them both; there's tension in any close relationship and we don't have to be speaking strictly of intimate relationships. Totally different than talking about alpha and beta, dominant and submissive.

Getting back to how we're using the word dominance.

If you disagree, feel free to whip me like the bad little submissive boy I am


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

> because men in general - myself included, for sure - have a better sense of direction


I nearly choked on my salad reading that.    You keep thinking that and maybe it will come true


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I nearly choked on my salad reading that.    You keep thinking that and maybe it will come true



I think you know that I actually meant "myself excluded, for sure."

Left or right at the fork? Fuck if I know, unless you enjoy living dangerously.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, now I'm confused. Do you believe that in a utopian existence all relationships are 50/50 in regards to emotional/verbal/cognitive reasoning and decision making? 

Dante, you seem to be saying the same thing as I, although more eloquently. Jodi however is disputing these traits in her very own relationship. 


*largepkg raises his hand*

Are you not her significant other???


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO MY THREAD!!!!  Let's talk about how I banged that chick without a condom and now I have little red bumps all over my pecker.

 

Or am I


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

syphilis?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> syphilis?



   

I knew that would get you to chime in.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

dammit i got coin riding on it


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> dammit i got coin riding on it




Don't worry, I might have it.  What exactly are the symptoms, no real reason I want to know


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Don't worry, I might have it.  What exactly are the symptoms, no real reason I want to know



Sweet cha-ching

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/syphilis/page3_em.htm#Syphilis Symptoms


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

largepkg said:


> OK, now I'm confused. Do you believe that in a utopian existence all relationships are 50/50 in regards to emotional/verbal/cognitive reasoning and decision making?
> 
> Dante, you seem to be saying the same thing as I, although more eloquently. Jodi however is disputing these traits in her very own relationship.
> 
> ...


Yes he is my boyfriend.  You two are not saying the same thing.  He is saying that every decision is made by the individual who is more capable of making that decision.  So for instance that whole fork in the road deal......the person with the better sense of direction is better capable of making that decision.  Then you take a compeltely different situation such as, ahem, getting a tire changed, repaired or replaced (lol, btw these are real life things that happened recently haha) and the other person is more capable of making that decision.  That doesn't mean that either person is more dominant than the other as we both bring a lot to the table.  Either way when the decision is to be made whether it be him making the decision or I, we agree upon it.  It just means that each of us are equipped for making the various decisions based on our own knowledge or experiences.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Sweet cha-ching
> 
> *http://www.emedicinehealth.com/syphilis/page3_em.htm#Syphilis Symptoms*


*
*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Dominant = http://www.webster.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?sourceid=Mozilla-search&va=dominant
> 
> 
> Given the Webster's dictionary meaning, what's the difference?    Dominance is controlling!



here. No one ever said total dominance.



viet_jon said:


> 99.99 % of the time one person will be* at the least slightly* dominant.



I also went on to clear up what I meant by 99.99% of the time. So please, don't ask for scientific data.




viet_jon said:


> let's not argue the ghey semantics
> 
> 99.99 = almost all the time


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> *Option A:* Yes he is my boyfriend.  You two are not saying the same thing.  He is saying that every decision is made by the individual who is more capable of making that decision.  So for instance that whole fork in the road deal......the person with the better sense of direction is better capable of making that decision.  Then you take a compeltely different situation such as, ahem, getting a tire changed, repaired or replaced (lol, btw these are real life things that happened recently haha) and the other person is more capable of making that decision.  That doesn't mean that either person is more dominant than the other as we both bring a lot to the table.  Either way when the decision is to be made whether it be him making the decision or I, we agree upon it.  It just means that each of us are equipped for making the various decisions based on our own knowledge or experiences.




Or 

*Option B* Some are more equipped to make these decisions because they are more intelligent, better prepared, more aware etc. 

Jodi, when I say more dominant (this is not going to come out right but here goes) I mean one person is better prepared for whatever reason to make decisions. I could have taken that another direction but I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Or
> 
> *Option B* Some are more equipped to make these decisions because they are more intelligent, better prepared, more aware etc.
> 
> Jodi, when I say more dominant (this is not going to come out right but here goes) I mean one person is better prepared for whatever reason to make decisions. I could have taken that another direction but I'm sure you can figure it out.


No that's not it all   So because I have a better sense of direction this make me more intelligent?    Or because he knows how to get a tire changed and repaired, he's more intelligent?  How the hell can you even reason that in your head?  We are each intelligent in different things.  We compliment each other.  What you said makes no sense at all.  

In a relationship, it is ideal to find a partner that has some of the capabilities that you lack.......this is why Dante and I work well together and he is more knowledgable in somethings and I am more knowledgable in others.  Why can't you understand this?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No that's not it all   So because I have a better sense of direction this make me more intelligent?    Or because he knows how to get a tire changed and repaired, he's more intelligent?  How the hell can you even reason that in your head?  We are each intelligent in different things.  We compliment each other.  What you said makes no sense at all.
> 
> In a relationship, it is ideal to find a partner that has some of the capabilities that you lack.......this is why Dante and I work well together and he is more knowledgabel in somethings and I am more knowledgable in others.  Why can't you understand this?





I'm smart.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> In a relationship, it is ideal to find a partner that has some of the capabilities that you lack........



I agree. I lack a vagina and big boobies but my girlfriend has both of these, so it works out pretty well for both of us.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

^


Lol>..................


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> I agree. I lack a vagina and big boobies but my girlfriend has both of these, so it works out pretty well for both of us.


That's a good definition of "balance" for certain


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No that's not it all   So because I have a better sense of direction this make me more intelligent?    Or because he knows how to get a tire changed and repaired, he's more intelligent?  How the hell can you even reason that in your head?  We are each intelligent in different things.  We compliment each other.  What you said makes no sense at all.
> 
> In a relationship, it is ideal to find a partner that has some of the capabilities that you lack.......this is why Dante and I work well together and he is more knowledgable in somethings and I am more knowledgable in others.  Why can't you understand this?




Jodi, why the hell do you keep coming back to this damn directional comment? Let me let you in on a secret, I didn't fucking say that comment!

I'll try to say this so you can understand. You are so driven by your bias on this subject it's crazy. Just like you seem to be with every man/women discussion. The only point I was trying to make is there is one person in a relationship that makes more decisions than the other. This would obviously include the important decisions. Now, do you discuss the decisions, of course you do. But let's not kid ourselves, one person is more responsible for that process than the other. 

I know, I know 50/50 blah blah blah. Horseshit


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2006)

BULLSHIT!  You are obviously not understanding me.  I understand what you are saying and I disagree!  *There is no one person that is more responsible for this process than the other.  Is that hard for you to understand?*

And what comment are you referring to?  I quoted you and responded to what *you *said.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

No Ma'am it's not hard to understand. It's wrong to agree though.

Also, your relationship is extremely unique or your jaded.

I still like you.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

>


 


			
				largepkg said:
			
		

>


 


Sheesh you two!!!!!  HERE


----------



## god hand (Oct 10, 2006)

ForemanRules; said:
			
		

> Men respect people who deserve respect, simple as that.



oooooooo that's sig material


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Sheesh you two!!!!!  HERE





I likey da boobies!


----------



## largepkg (Oct 10, 2006)

And Wit, is that your weimaraner in your avi?


----------



## god hand (Oct 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I back it up with life Jodi,* I am not some 19 year old punk *who will submit to your opinions. You are wrong in a huge way....deal with it, you have 0 ability to change my opinion.



Say what now?


----------



## god hand (Oct 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I Am huge, 20 IM members could hide behind my massive body


----------



## god hand (Oct 10, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> I agree. I lack a vagina and big boobies but my girlfriend has both of these, so it works out pretty well for both of us.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

largepkg said:


> And Wit, is that your weimaraner in your avi?


Nah, that's not my Weim.   That's just one I picked off of a Weim website.  It was so adorable I couldn't resist 

My dog is 5 years old now.  She's still adorable but nothing is a cute as a puppy


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Nah, that's not my Weim.   That's just one I picked off of a Weim website.  It was so adorable I couldn't resist
> 
> My dog is 5 years old now.  She's still adorable but nothing is a cute as a puppy



This reminds me of something I saw at the store on Saturday.

There was a dog food put out by Disney and I shit you not, it was called "Ol' Yeller Dogfood."  WTF?!  

I can see the slogan, "Ol' Yeller Dogfood, you dog's last meal."


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This reminds me of something I saw at the store on Saturday.
> 
> There was a dog food put out by Disney and I shit you not, it was called "Ol' Yeller Dogfood." WTF?!
> 
> I can see the slogan, "Ol' Yeller Dogfood, you dog's last meal."


Someone didn't think that all the way through.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, you fuckers were right.  That chick completely fucked me over and now i'm just a single alchy with a broken hand, no money and syphalis.  

I hate how you guys are always right...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Well, you fuckers were right.  That chick completely fucked me over and now i'm just a single alchy with a broken hand, no money and syphalis.
> 
> I hate how you guys are always right...



Go through the cliff notes...What did we say and what happened?  You fucked her, dated her, then she fucked you over?


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 9, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Yeah, the women who are known to run around are the 'first round draft picks.'   Don't be an idiot. Seriously, if you end up with this girl you deserve what you get. Thats why I never feel sorry for guys who get cheated on, 9 times out of 10 they asked for it. Not only should you not date this girl, you shouldn't even bang her more than 20 times. Get it for a month and then move on.





fletcher6490 said:


> Hey look, Mr. sunshine is back.  Where ya been?



I hate to say I told you so, but...... well actually I don't hate it.  I TOLD YOU SO!!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 9, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> I hate to say I told you so, but...... well actually I don't hate it.  I TOLD YOU SO!!



Well, I didn't get cheated on but you guys were all right...I fell for her and she basically kicked me to the curb.  Now it's time to start looking all over again.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Well, I didn't get cheated on but you guys were all right...I fell for her and she basically kicked me to the curb.  Now it's time to start looking all over again.


You were just a bus stop where she could get off of her first ManBus and hop on the next...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Would you feel bad if you were the reason a chick broke up with her boyfriend.  I didn't do this or anything, just wondering.



Hey fuck it. That's life. Sucks to be that guy. Bang her just for sake's sake.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Well, I didn't get cheated on but you guys were all right...I fell for her and she basically kicked me to the curb.  Now it's time to start looking all over again.



Look on the bright side, if you put some effort into it you could be banging someone hotter in a couple weeks.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Look on the bright side, if you put some effort into it you could be banging someone hotter in a couple weeks.



Damn straight, I like the way you think Clemson.  I have a couple prospects i'm working on, hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Go through the cliff notes...What did we say and what happened? You fucked her, dated her, then she fucked you over?


yeah...I think you forgot the last step of...letting HER go.
The only thing you can do to redeem yourself..for you..AND us..is to date and dump her best friend...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I think you forgot the last step of...letting HER go.
> The only thing you can do to redeem yourself..for you..AND us..is to date and dump her best friend...



I would except her best friend is about 300 lbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

And your point being?

Just get is done!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> And your point being?
> 
> Just get is done!



Nope.  My rule is I don't fuck a chick that could kick my ass.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

How do you ever get laid?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> How do you ever get laid?



Good point.  I suppose that might be the reason I only get chicks that are 5 foot and weigh 100lbs


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

They serve 12 year olds at  your bar?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> They serve 12 year olds at  your bar?



No, there is a dance studio right beside the bar.  The 12 - 14 year olds class get out at 7:30 on Mon, Wed and Fri.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> No, there is a dance studio right beside the bar.  The 12 - 14 year olds class get out at 7:30 on Mon, Wed and Fri.



Address, please, although that is about middle-aged for me.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Address, please, although that is about middle-aged for me.



26w1st Ave St. Charles, Il

Don't cock block please, there is plenty of game for the both of us.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> No, there is a dance studio right beside the bar.  The 12 - 14 year olds class get out at 7:30 on Mon, Wed and Fri.


In my town there is a Ballerina Studio right above a stripclub, I always wonder how many of those girls upstairs practicing on the horizontal bars will be on the verticle bar later...


----------

